# Die verrückten Japaner!



## Klaus-a. (29. Juli 2004)

Seht euch das mal an da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein .
http://www.fischundfang.de/artikelbeitrag/artikelbeitrag_59174.html


----------



## merphy (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

Also da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem schönen Schokoeis


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

Da bekommt doch der Begriff "sich in der Sonne aalen" eine ganz neue Bedeutung :m


----------



## Stokker (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

Eis mit Fischgeschmack ,Mhmmmm... auch nicht schlecht..


----------



## Siluro C&R (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

So sind ebend die Japaner und das dazu:

   "[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Nach Schätzungen verbrauchen die Japaner mindestens 100.000 Tonnen Aale im Jahr (Europäer zusammen etwa 25.000 Tonnen)." Stand 1997.

   Gefunden auf http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de 

   Hier findet Ihr viele unglaubliche Infos rund um den Aal.

   Gruß Manfred
[/font]


----------



## bodenseepeter (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

Na, so lernen sie vielleicht, dass man Aale auswachsen lassen sollte, sonst passt je kein Zucker (!!!???!!!) drauf!!


----------



## chinook (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

In Westfalen sagen die Menschen: Wat der buar nich kennt, dat fret er nich.


 -chinook


----------



## Wallerjäger25 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

So sympathisch die Japaner sind(habe geschäftlich häufiger mit ihnen zu tun) desto sehr verachte ich Ihren rücksichtslosen und barbarischen umgang mit allem was schwimmt!
Ich finde keine passenderen Worte als"die fressen wirklich alles! und am besten so frisch das es noch zuckt" einfach krank! Der Fischkonsum der Japaner ist auch der Haupschuldige an der Überfischung von Meeresgebieten ausserhalb Japans! Die kaufen ja alles aber auch wirklich alles auf!
Na ja Norway an Japan are Wahling again! Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen!
Traurig:r |krach: |gr: #q #c


----------



## noose (12. August 2005)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*



			
				Wallerjäger25 schrieb:
			
		

> So sympathisch die Japaner sind(habe geschäftlich häufiger mit ihnen zu tun) desto sehr verachte ich Ihren rücksichtslosen und barbarischen umgang mit allem was schwimmt!
> #c



Ist ja richtig,

Aber was macht unsere Gesellschaft mit allem was aufm Land krabbelt?

Ich sag mal Hühner Schweine Rinder ... und die Bratwurst ist Du doch auch oder?#h

Aus sicht der Japanoiden sicherlich auch nich sehr schön


----------



## Kurzer (12. August 2005)

*AW: Die verrückten Japaner!*

Wahrscheinlich denken die Japaner wieder das die Aale "Tinte auf den Füller bringen", ich sag nur "Rhinohorn"!:q :q :q


----------

